# Console Question



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2017)

It just dawned on me that I have a PS3 and an Xbox One and I remember a few years back they said both would be able to fold/crunch on their downtime. Does anyone know if they followed through with it and if so how do I get them started. They just sit there when my kids are not playing and they might as well do something productive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 29, 2017)

sony discontinued Folding at home for PS3 and I couldn't find anything about xbox one using WCG or F@H.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> sony discontinued Folding at home for PS3 and I couldn't find anything about xbox one using WCG or F@H.


Seems like a waste of a lot of resources IMO. Tens of Millions of consoles folding could do a lot one would think.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2017)

WCG is predominantly CPU-based and console CPUs are rubbish.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> WCG is predominantly CPU-based and console CPUs are rubbish.



Shitastic Jaguar cores.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_cluster
https://phys.org/news/2010-12-air-playstation-3s-supercomputer.html


----------



## silentbogo (May 30, 2017)

Yep, right now there is no way to fold on either platform. 
Back when I had a PS3 there was a nice folding client with a screensaver, but it is now defunct.
The only way to _maybe_ make it happen, is actively push Microsoft to finally allow Google Chrome on XB1 and fold in browser (via NaCl client)
Also, if by some miracle you have a fat PS3 with very-very-very old firmware, you may try and install Ubuntu (I think 9.xx or 10.xx was the latest port for Cell arch), and attempt to install a linux client on top. 
... But making it work this way is as likely as squeezing Google Chrome out of Microsoft...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, CELL was the exception because it was supercomputing hardware shrunk down into a console package.  Sony killed that as a distributed computing platform though firmware updates.


----------



## silentbogo (May 30, 2017)

BTW, there was a settlement about that evil firmware update. If you have a PS3 fat, you could probably claim ~$50


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, Sony advertised the possibility to install Linux on the PS3 and then they took it away.  The court should have ordered them to refund the entire value of the console because some people bought them exclusively to use for distributed computing and Sony basically stole the value of the console from them.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2017)

If the BOINC manager is in the W10 App store, you might be able to install directly on to the XB1.
Worth looking for if you want to crunch.
https://mspoweruser.com/can-now-install-windows-10-apps-xbox-one-pc/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> BTW, there was a settlement about that evil firmware update. If you have a PS3 fat, you could probably claim ~$50


I do have a fat! Ill have to look into that. Thanks.


----------

